# Honda EU7000is extended fuel tank problems



## teamrodent (Aug 16, 2021)

Hi all. I'm having trouble getting the extended tank for my Honda EU7000is to feed correctly. When I place it above the level of the generator and squeeze the fuel bulb a few times, it starts an uncontrolled siphon that overfills the tank on the generator. When I place it below the level of the generator, the generator won't suck the fuel from the extended tank. I have an EU2000is that works with no problems with this same extended tank so I'm reasonably sure there's no air leak in my fuel line or in/around the fuel cap of the generator. The extended tank is a Honda-branded tank for an outboard motor (if that helps) and the air vent on the extended tank has been open during all my attempts to get it to work correctly. The fuel tank on the generator has always been full when I start it up. I'm wondering if it has something to do with the air vent inside the fuel tank of the generator - if that's causing it to not be able to draw the fuel from the extended tank. Can anyone confirm this? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Does the 7000 have a fuel pump like the 2000 does? That might be the reason one works and the other doesn’t. If you gravity feed the 7000 you stand a good chance of creating a wonderful exciting inferno.... Dutchy


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

We use BERG/BREEZE extended run system and it required the air supply hose be clamped (located next to spark plug) - it comes with 2 small plastic re-usable clamps and a picture card with BEFORE and AFTER to ensure the system draws fuel from the 6 gallon external tank. It keeps the primary tank at full level and once the external is empty, the Bluetooth monitor starts reporting on fuel remaining run time (since now below 100%)


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

This company offers a kit which uses a fuel pump to feed the EU7000is:








Honda EU7000iS Extended Run Time Fuel Kit with Internal fuel pump


Never risk personal injury again pouring gasoline into a hot generator. Our Honda EU7000iS Extended Run Time Fuel Kit keeps you far away from any danger.




www.pinellaspowerproducts.com


----------



## teamrodent (Aug 16, 2021)

pipe said:


> We use BERG/BREEZE extended run system and it required the air supply hose be clamped (located next to spark plug) - it comes with 2 small plastic re-usable clamps and a picture card with BEFORE and AFTER to ensure the system draws fuel from the 6 gallon external tank. It keeps the primary tank at full level and once the external is empty, the Bluetooth monitor starts reporting on fuel remaining run time (since now below 100%)


I would love to see a photo of that picture card if it's not too much trouble. I think having an open air hose is my problem but I want to be sure which hose to clamp!


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea it is the vent for the tank.
it goes down to the carbon filter for evap


----------



## teamrodent (Aug 16, 2021)

pipe said:


> View attachment 9885


Great, thanks!


----------

